# 16x24 Platen



## mbuckles25 (Dec 8, 2014)

Can anyone on here make platens? I need four 16x26 with neck platens made. I need a 24" long printable area. Can anyone help. Thank you


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

mbuckles25 said:


> Can anyone on here make platens? I need four 16x26 with neck platens made. I need a 24" long printable area. Can anyone help. Thank you




Contact
actionengineering.com

_


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

It is fairly easy to build your own platens from high density particle board, contact cement and Formica (vinyl). I have built dozens of custom size and shape platens over the last 10 years to print a variety of garments and even work gloves saving us several thousand dollars.

The tools needed are a table or radial arm saw, a saber saw (for the round neck part), a router (to round the top edge and finish trim the vinyl), 4 or 5 larger C clamps (to clamp the vinyl to the particle board).

Once the platens are finished they are easily mounted on brackets you may already have on hand. 

Home Depot has an odd sizes scrap bin for left overs from custom cuts near where they custom cut lumber and plywood to size for customers. Prices are really cheap. They also have 1/2 sheets of vinyl available. Vinyl is easily cut to rough size by scoring with a plastic scoring tool available from places like TAP plastics. Of course, you finish to exact size with your router after the vinyl has been glued to the particle board.
Screen Medics


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*You can also look on ebay..... There is a guy who sells tons of them in all different sizes. I have bought a few from him and they are top notch. *


----------



## mbuckles25 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you all for the answers. I don't have all the tools necessary to make them myself or I would but I found the guy on eBay to make me them for a good price.


----------



## Ready2Rock (Jan 30, 2014)

micleross said:


> *You can also look on ebay..... There is a guy who sells tons of them in all different sizes. I have bought a few from him and they are top notch. *


I have bought a few from probably the same guy and although they are pretty good, neither of the ones I bought were perfect to spec. Pretty close but not perfect. I would still buy from him again for certain custom platens though.

I have bought a few from Ryonet along with all of the ones from the package I purchased and they have all been perfect but not sure if they do that size or custom cuts.


----------

